# Bulloch County



## bowsmith (Jan 10, 2017)

Looking for a club, or 150-200 acres to lease in Bulloch county or within 25-30 minutes of Statesboro.  Really only looking for deer season, but if it's a full year lease, I can do that as well.


----------

